# New Orleans Restaurant Recommendations.



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2016)

My wife is going to New Orleans in early May and wondered if the sharp, shiny, tasteful people of this forum had any restaurant recommendations. She is up for anything really. 

k.


----------



## panda (Mar 30, 2016)

first and fore most go visit dardeau!?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 30, 2016)

K - I was there in Nov 2014 (below is a link to that thread with pre-trip discussion/suggestions & final words) / hope it helps great food & times abound ... she should have a great time regardless & you should definitely tag along IMO ... 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...rom-11-5-to-11-11-Thoughts-Suggestions-please


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 30, 2016)

The places I have been recommending lately have been Primativo, Kin, Red's Chinese and Sneaky Pickle.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm sorry I haven't contacted you sooner. There's just too many places I like...I'm not sure where to start. Do you have any idea what kind if places you would interested in? Dardeau will be able to help you, and I loved his place(peche). Also, Herbsaint is probably my fave NOLA restaurant.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2016)

labor of love said:


> I'm sorry I haven't contacted you sooner. There's just too many places I like...I'm not sure where to start. Do you have any idea what kind if places you would interested in? Dardeau will be able to help you, and I loved his place(peche). Also, Herbsaint is probably my fave NOLA restaurant.



Nothing too high-end or fussy or that will be too hard to get reservations at. But I'm not trying to get some comprehensive list -- just a handful of excellent options that you guys would take your friends and family to (for lunch and dinner). 

Because at the end of the day, what she feels like eating may very well depend upon how much she has drunk the night before, and that I cannot predict 

With that said, I will look into Peche and Herbsaint and the other post mentioned up thread. 

k.


----------



## johnstoc (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll be in NOLA next Thursday before work. My cousins fiancé is from there and recommended I hit Herb Saint for dinner, then Spotted Cat or Siberia for drinks/music.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 30, 2016)

Kin is the ****. I haven't been to Primitivio yet.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 30, 2016)

Alright, better time to write. She's welcome to come see me at Peche. Barrel Proof/Little Bird is a winner. What kind of food does she like? She can go to the the Wing Snack, the Man Chu, or Melba's for chicken wings to get the authentic New Orleans experience. Crawfish will still be in and she can get Peel and Eat at Bevi's Seafood in Mid City.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 30, 2016)

The Sneaky Pickle and Red's have both been hit or miss with me. When Red's is on it's really good and the Sneaky Pickle has been more hit than miss. Tahn Dihn on the West Bank is one of the last good Vietnamese places and Dong Phoung in the East is the best Vietnamese bakery.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 30, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> Barrel Proof/Little Bird is a winner.



Aw, shucks. Thanks dude. Drinky, does she like whiskey?

I've been hitting Sneaky Pickle hard lately and it's been better and better every time. I've never had a bad meal there but I have heard when they first opened it was much more up & down. Plus it's cheap, weird and veggie focused which is nice in a town where you eat like a pig most of the time.

Willie Mae's is worth it and if there isn't anything going on in town, it's easy to get a table or pick up takeout.

Shaya is obviously all the rage these days but they don't need any extra business or publicity.

Peche is the top of the Donald Link heap and I'm sure Andre will make it extra worth it.

Compare Lapin has been solid and is centrally located.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 31, 2016)

JohnnyChance said:


> Aw, shucks. Thanks dude. Drinky, does she like whiskey?



Yes. She isn't a connoisseur, but she'll lay waste to a bottle of High West in a week. 

k.


----------



## panda (Mar 31, 2016)

Who has the best Sazerac?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2016)

It's been a few years, but Herbsaint was great and Dardeu's restaurant gets rave reviews.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, she got a reservation at Peche for Friday the 13th. Saturday was booked with a Tulane graduation party apparently. 

k.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 20, 2016)

PM me with her info and I'll mark her reso, and say hi if I'm around. Tulane graduation is insane. All the rich parents book these ten tops six months out and when the party shows it is either fifteen or the parents and one sibling with everyone looking miserable. Everyone gets wine-lunch-drunk and starts yelling and hugging.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah...LSU grad day is a long slow grind. So glad I'm not FOH.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2016)

Dinky have you looked into venues for music?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Dinky have you looked into venues for music?



Just Snug Harbor at this point.

k.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Oct 5, 2017)

Resurrecting an old thread - I will be in NoLa next week, looking for current suggestions for lunch/dinner/bar dinner for a solo traveler. Ideally something easy to get to from french quarter, but willing to travel too. Interested in any food type, but want something screamingly local. Any thoughts?

Thanks all!


----------



## cadberry (Oct 5, 2017)

Galatoire's is a really nice place, right on Bourbon st. They require a sport coat but I think they have some for those who don't bring one. Emeril's is nice and so is Tommy's; they are both on Tchoupitoulas St in the warehouse district, a short walk from the French quarter. The Old No. 77 has a nice bar and serves food.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 5, 2017)

There's nothing I'm too crazy about in the FQ honestly. But for a visitor tourist that stuffs right up your alley-menus are posted usually outside of the restaurants I would just take a stroll through the quarter and find a place with an enticing menu if I were you. I'm a big fan of the Donald Link restaurant group( couchon, butcher, peche, and herbsaint). Let us know how it works for you.


----------

